# كيف انشء محطه لمعالجة المياه



## ahmedraga (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
اريد ان انشء محطة تنقية المياه فى قريتى
وانا لدى خبره بسيطه جدا فى هذا المجال
لكنى اريد ان اعرف تكلفة انشاء المحطه على
حسب الأمكانيات
وأنوع الفلاتر التى يمكن ان استخدمها
وكل شىئ يجب ان افعله لكى انشئ المحطه​


----------



## eng.water (13 مارس 2012)

*انا بأمكاني*

السلام عليكم. اخي الكريم انا بأمكاني المساعده فيما تريد. انا أملك خبره 8 سنوات تصميم و تركيب و حدات معالجة مياه. انشالله اساعدك لكي تحصل على أقل الاسعار و أفضل الانواع


----------



## masafr (14 مارس 2012)

*رد*

*الاخ ahmedraga في حال رغبتك تصميم المحطة

يجب عليك معرفة عدة امور منها نوعية المياه الخام (Raw water )

ومجموع الاملاح الذائبة لهذه المياه ( T.D.S) ويجب عليك اجراء تحليل كيميائي لمعرفة خصائص المياه

ودرجة حرارة المياه والتي تحدد نوعية المعالجة المستخدمه ونوعية اغشية التناضح العكسي(R.O - N.F) الماراد استخدامها

وايضا كمية المياه المنتجة(Produced water) من المحطة ( الطاقة الانتاجية القصوى ) لكي تصمم محطتك عليها

ومعرفة كمية المياه المرفوضة (rejected water) والمساحة المستخدمة لاحواض تبخير و التي يتم معرفتها من كفائة المحطة (كفائة الاغشية)

ويتم اطلاق اسم محطة تنقية مصغره لهذه المحطات

اتمنى اني استطعت اني افيدك وبشكل مبسط عن بعض الامور*​


----------



## ahmedraga (14 مارس 2012)

masafr قال:


> *الاخ ahmedraga في حال رغبتك تصميم المحطة
> 
> يجب عليك معرفة عدة امور منها نوعية المياه الخام (Raw water )
> 
> ...




شكرا جزيلا لك اخى
زلكنى اريد ان اعرف المزيد عن الموضوع 
وخاصة متوسط تكلفة محطه فى قريه يبلغ عدد سكانها حوالى 100 الف نسمه


----------



## masafr (14 مارس 2012)

*رد*

*مرحبا بك اخي مره اخرى

في حال يبلغ عدد السكان 100,000 نسمه فا يلزمك محطة تنقية

يبلغ انتاجها مايزيد عن 20,000 م3/يوم في حال احتساب معدل الاستهلاك الفرد بــ 200 لتر/يوم ( المعدل الطبيعي )

وهذا الاستهلالك الحالي لهذه المنطقة فا يجب عليك اخي الكريم قبل هذا الاخذ بالاعتبار لكل من الحالات التاليه

احتساب معدل الزياده السنوية للافراد في المنطقة ( المتوقعه ) لمالايقل عن 10 سنوات قادمة وان يدخل في التصميم وضع مساحات

مستقبلية لهذه الزيادات للافراد لرفع اداء المحطة في المستقبل كون هذ المشروع حيوي والتكلفة تقل في حال وضع هذا الامر في عين الاعتبار في التصميم

الامر الاخر وسيلة نقل هذه المياه اتوقع انها بواسطة شبكة مياه كون الكمية ليست بقليلة ويجب في هذه الحاله احتساب مايقل من 10% الى 20 % فقد ( تسربات في الشبكة )

وهذا على حسب مستوى التنفيذ لهذه الشبكة وفي حال يتم النقل بواسطة صهاريج فايتم الاحتساب مباشرة على حسب المعدل الاستهلالك للفرد واتوقع ان في هذا الامر صعوبه

واما سوالك عن التكاليف فاهذا يعتمد على نوعية المياه الخام ومنها يتم تصميم مراحل المعالجة ومدى الحاجة لوجود اغشية تناضح عكسي من عدمه

واتوقع ان انشاء مثل هذه المحطات مجرد توقع من غير العلم بالمعطيات الكيميائية للمياه الخام لانتاج مياه صالحة للشرب وفق اعلى المواصفات 

من خزان تجميع و فلاتر رملية ووحدة معالجة تعمل بــ (r.o) مع جميع وحدات المعالجة الكميائية للمياه واجهزة القياس وانظمة السكادا وومنطقة معالجة المياه المنتجة وخزان تجميع

لايقل عن (20,000) م3 ومحطة ضخ و احواض تبخير بحدود 30 مليون ريال سعودي الى 40 مليون قد تزيد او تنقص على حسب الحاجة لبعض مراحل المعالجة او خزان تجميع

المياه المنتجة .

هذا في حال عدم الحاجة لابراج تبريد مع وجود مصدر مياه خام جاهز ولاكن التحليل الكيميائي للمياه مهم للغاية لمعرفة مدى حاجتنا للمراحل المعالجة.

واقترح عليك اخي الكريم بعد الانتهاء من الدراسات الخاصة بتصميم ووضع تصور نهائي للمشروع من جداول كميات عمل دراسة قيمية للمشروع ( هندسة قيمية ) للاستفادة

القصوى من المشروع ومدى الحاجة لكثير من الاعمال المدنية والاعمال الكهروميكانيكية في هذا المشروع .*
*هذا مالدي والله اعلم واحكم .*​


----------



## ياسر3 (18 أبريل 2012)

اخوانى جزاكم الله خير على الموضوع المفيد بس عندي موضوع مهم محيرني وهو صيانة مضخات الماء الافقية وايضا مكونات الستارترالخاص بها سواء كانت 30كيلوواط او 55 مع كيفية معرفة مقدار الاوفر لود والكونتكترات مع جزيل الشكر


----------

